# Lower Extremity Coding for Children



## lorismack (May 3, 2012)

We have a referring physician ordering bilateral single view lower extremity x-rays for intoeing.  CPT 73592 does not work because the kids are older that 12 months.  The physician is concerned about radiation exposure to separate femur and tib/fib, and does not feel that re-reading the same x-ray repeatedly should be necessary to generate separate reports for femur and tib/fib.  Any suggestions?


----------



## dpeoples (May 4, 2012)

lorismack said:


> We have a referring physician ordering bilateral single view lower extremity x-rays for intoeing.  CPT 73592 does not work because the kids are older that 12 months.  The physician is concerned about radiation exposure to separate femur and tib/fib, and does not feel that re-reading the same x-ray repeatedly should be necessary to generate separate reports for femur and tib/fib.  Any suggestions?




Unlisted is the only alternative I see.  76499

HTH


----------

